
Someone Is Sending Sex Toys to Strangers. Amazon Has No Idea How to Stop It - CPLX
https://www.thedailybeast.com/someone-is-sending-amazon-sex-toys-to-strangers-amazon-has-no-idea-how-to-stop-it
======
prepend
It seems like there’s not much of a mystery here in that companies hire
promoters to review a product. Promoters buy a few hundred products and send
them to random people from various accounts and then post verified purchases.

Amazon should be able to easily identify this behavior through data analysis.
It’s curious that they don’t comment to confirm it and say what they did
(remove reviews, require verified purchases shipped to reviewer, punish
products with large number of fake reviews) or rule this likely reason out.

I think this is a low priority for amazon as the churn of new products is
likely profitable and gets few complaints except when the item is scary or
offensive when received by random amazon user.

This is more of a story about Amazon’s worsening customer support.

------
basicplus2
Could it be to manipulate buyer reviews such as in this case?

[https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2018/02/06/these-
people...](https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2018/02/06/these-people-keep-
getting-mystery-packages-from-amazon-they-didn-
order/BkAq4hcXroCNLVRqUq4rtL/story.html)

------
krisives

      Over time, calling the customer service line back
      over and over, she would piece together information.
      The name on the account that shipped the product was
      different from the one used on the credit card, she
      discovered, all of which were different from her name
      and address.
    

How do you think they got your information?

------
Piskvorrr
s/idea/incentive/

